# nice coupe



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i dont know if anyone is looking but saw this coupe looks nice.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&advanced=n&start_year=1989&color=&cardist=57


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

for sale stuff belongs in the classified section.. follow forum rules next time please.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

isnt my car just sayin it is a nice one thanks for the great input


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> for sale stuff belongs in the classified section.. follow forum rules next time please.



whoa who whoa... slow your roll foo! You and drift got a hard on to be mods or something?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm gonna let this one stick around.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

How nice, I'm new to this forums, and I have noticed that this vsp3c and drift240sxdrag losers keep opening their mouths, including this idiotic Loki. Everywhere I see "Post edited this and that." I'm here to learn, Harris, just ban them, we could do better without these uselessness.


Jones


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

JDMenterprise said:


> just ban them, we could do better without these uselessness.


That's too easy. I'd rather make them follow rules and learn something for a change.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Jeezus Christ Monkey Balls!!! What the hell fun is that? Learning! ha!!! WTF is going on here..!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

JDMenterprise said:


> How nice, I'm new to this forums, and I have noticed that this vsp3c and drift240sxdrag losers keep opening their mouths, including this idiotic Loki. Everywhere I see "Post edited this and that." I'm here to learn, Harris, just ban them, we could do better without these uselessness.
> 
> 
> Jones


hi lionel


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

JDMenterprise said:


> How nice, I'm new to this forums, and I have noticed that this vsp3c and drift240sxdrag losers keep opening their mouths, including this idiotic Loki. Everywhere I see "Post edited this and that." I'm here to learn, Harris, just ban them, we could do better without these uselessness.
> 
> 
> Jones


Yo Lionel long time no see....log on AIM :cheers: 

BTW...that coupe looks badass but i still like my HB


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

Why does everyone think I'm this Lionel?



Jones


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't even posts in the 240 section anyone, and when i do i posts either about rule breakers, or i contribute. this proves you lionel since you picked me out even though i post here no more. plz ban him. again...


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

I picked you out because I went on all the threads, just clicked them one by one. 64 total pages, thank you very much. You are in many of them, along with a few others. I have noticed a few banned ppl. So whoever you think I am, you may think that, nobody is stopping you.


Jones


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm Pm-ing Lew, he'll jsut trace your ip. if ur not lionel then you're still gay. if you are. bye bye.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

*Gasp* Don't. Hahahaha. Nobody is stopping you. 



Jones


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

can you please stop going OT? this is about the nice COUPE........

So yeah that coupe would own with a sileighty front......and a nice SR or RB ^_^

PS.......Harris where are you when others go OT? when its just me you bitch at me.....dont see you telling others to follow the rules. :fluffy:


----------

